# Our Spectrasonic wishes



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 29, 2011)

Spectrasonic remains on the top of my favorite instruments list, but it's been a while...
I am sure that many of you will chime in and contribute to this wish list, and in the meantime here is my list:

Stylus: allow us to easily switch core kit elements, without having to figure out the beats/slice on which they fall.
Sure, right now we can isolate all snare or bass drum hits and import that info over to a different track and assign a different sound... but how about making the main elements of each loop switchable from a sub menu? wanna hear the same loop with a different snare, just browse through your snare list and immediatly hear the result, without having to do the whole process currently in place...
And along those lines, the ability to insert an effect on any of those elements in the same manner...
This certainly seems do-able.

An extended library for Stylus. Yes, some developers are offering additional Stylus-ready libraries. But frankly, most of them are a waste of time.
I am especially missing some multi track organic percussion loops. Not the Ethno Techno type, which are heavily processed and have grown old, but of the percussion groove type from many ethnic locations, that are not overly processed, that groove their ass off (get Acuna involved!) and cover slow, mid and fast tempi... 

Trilian - EDITED - my bad. additional articulations can be accessed in Live mode...

(What i am missing most is a way to trigger more articulation for those basses. Velocity based articulation is ok, but very limited. I love the instrument but I need more flexibility and possiilities.)

Some nice IRs to color the basses and allow us some vintage interpetations would be great. Sure we can do it on our own, but having things setup out of the box wouldn't hurt... like an upright with a 40's/50's space positioning...

xoxo


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

Well, I certainly second those things.

Additionally, I'd like to see a totally new program. One that is able to integrate the others creatively. It would be based around using outside samples and manipulating them to use from/or with modulation, arpeggiation and editing capabilities of Omnisphere, and the time manipulation and sequencing of RMX.

I think Eric is a half an inch away from busting up this whole genre.

.


----------



## spectrum (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Aug 29 said:


> Trilian
> 
> What i am missing most is a way to trigger more articulation for those basses. Velocity based articulation is ok, but very limited. I love the instrument but I need more flexibility and possiilities.


Specifics please? 

There's already tons of flexibility in the way articulations can be set up outside of velocity (CCs, Key-switching, Program Change, Splits, True Staccato maps, etc)

What would you like that's not there now?


----------



## Steedon (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

I would like the Ratings column to have an extra column that could be 'Cleared.' 

I find that I don't use the Ratings system quite as intended. Rather than collating and rating my fave tones ('Honey, would you say this low growl is a 3 or a 4?'), I use it more locally, on a song by song, patch by patch basis. 

Say I'm looking for a mono synth tone for example, I'm auditioning a list of 150 (!!) patches. Any potential heroes get a star. I run through the list, then go back, according to who got starred on that last pass, and just narrow it down to the best fit for that particular situation. If I've been drinking, I may at this point try to edit the patch.

To be then able to press a button to 'Clear Steedon's Column' (see what I did there) would be necessary, thus leaving the column clear for the next preset-hammering situation.

An alternative to this would be a Temp List Window. Again, you are auditioning 150 patches and you can temporarily send any of them to this window so that you can go back and quickly choose from the patches that seem to be best for that particular situation. The window could be cleared by pressing a Clear button.

Anyway, the software is already great. Thanks for that.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



spectrum @ Tue Aug 30 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Trilian
> ...



My bad Eric. I had to remind myself that one could access more articulations by using the live mode.

Reading the manuel, i couldn't find any topic titled "Articulations" and i had forgotten about the Live mode.

So here is my next Trilian wish :mrgreen: :
Like some K4 or VSL instruments, it would be great if Trilian switched articulations on its own, based on the inputed playing.: short notes: stac, shorter notes: x-notes, long notes: sus ...etc


----------



## dedersen (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 31 said:


> So here is my next Trilian wish :mrgreen: :
> Like some K4 or VSL instruments, it would be great if Trilian switched articulations on its own, based on the inputed playing.: short notes: stac, shorter notes: x-notes, long notes: sus ...etc



Technically, that is impossible, isn't it? It would require that the synth could see into the future to know when you release the key again. The only way to sort of do this is to track the time between consecutive notes, which I think is also how VSL does it. The problem I've always had with this method is that it obviously never works with the first note, except in the case where you happen to want the "default" articulation. I can see it working ok-ish for switching between different short notes (e.g. spic and stac for strings), but not if you want to include sustains as well.

That said, I am all for Spectrasonics including a TrueTimeWarp effect in the next update. :D


----------



## spectrum (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



Steedon @ Tue Aug 30 said:


> I would like the Ratings column to have an extra column that could be 'Cleared.'
> 
> I find that I don't use the Ratings system quite as intended. Rather than collating and rating my fave tones ('Honey, would you say this low growl is a 3 or a 4?'), I use it more locally, on a song by song, patch by patch basis.
> 
> ...


Clicking to the left of the ratings clears that rating. However, it really sounds like "Projects" is the better solution for you.



> An alternative to this would be a Temp List Window. Again, you are auditioning 150 patches and you can temporarily send any of them to this window so that you can go back and quickly choose from the patches that seem to be best for that particular situation. The window could be cleared by pressing a Clear button.



You are pretty much describing the Projects feature we already have (and why we created it):

http://player.vimeo.com/video/17379063? ... autoplay=0

Sounds like this would be much more useful to you than using the ratings.



> Anyway, the software is already great. Thanks for that.


Thanks!


----------



## spectrum (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



dedersen @ Tue Aug 30 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 31 said:
> 
> 
> > So here is my next Trilian wish :mrgreen: :
> ...


That's right.


----------



## Steedon (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



> However, it really sounds like "Projects" is the better solution for you.



Thanks Eric. I watched the Projects video. Very cool. I'd never got around to learning how to use that function.


----------



## EthanStoller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

The only possible improvement I can think of for Trilian would be adding a Slam Stewart or Milt Hinton-style bowed jazz bass. 

Trilian is so freakin' great already though, such an amazing value.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like to see MIDI channel assigning is Stylus RMX be as configurable as it is in Omnisphere and Trillian.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



spectrum @ Wed Aug 31 said:


> dedersen @ Tue Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 31 said:
> ...



erm...not "impossible" 

I have a tool

http://ianlivingstone.net/AMP_screengrab.JPG


----------



## dedersen (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

The world of physics will be quite surprised if that works for realtime playing, though.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



dedersen @ Wed Aug 31 said:


> The world of physics will be quite surprised if that works for realtime playing, though.



a few ms of latency for switching articulations in real time on first pass wouldn't be the end of the world...


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

actually there's no latency on playback - it's a steinberg midi plugin - so reads ahead using the default buffer.

Of course it can't work in real time while you're recording in your part.

Sadly FXMax never finished off final bugs due to illness so I've been using the beta we developed way back in 2005. Hoping one day another developer will pick it up as it's a really useful little ap.

Ian


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 1, 2011)

I really think there's something in this. I've thought for a long time some kind of interpretive looking-ahead script is an obvious way forward to make things quicker and easier.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 1, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> I really think there's something in this. I've thought for a long time some kind of interpretive looking-ahead script is an obvious way forward to make things quicker and easier.



...especially if it analyzes each scene and writes the music for you in exactly the style you would have written it in .........


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 1, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I really think there's something in this. I've thought for a long time some kind of interpretive looking-ahead script is an obvious way forward to make things quicker and easier.
> ...



 

Or how about composer-autocorrect. Didn't you mean to write THIS?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 1, 2011)

With omnisphere (and trilian) is there a simple way to do half/double speed on the rhythmic patches? If not, that would be a great addition. Some rhythms are arp, some delays, which can sometimes make it tricky to change speeds.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 1, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> With omnisphere (and trilian) is there a simple way to do half/double speed on the rhythmic patches? If not, that would be a great addition. Some rhythms are arp, some delays, which can sometimes make it tricky to change speeds.



That's an interesting idea... everything can be done individually of course but it would be pretty clever if it could double / halve delay, arp, envelope loops etc at the touch of a button on the main screen.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

Pretty easy to go into the ARP page and change the pattern from 16 notes to 8th notes, though I realize this is not the same thing necessarily.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 1, 2011)

Stylus has the half/double (which obviously is much simpler in that case since it's just a midi file), but I'd love to see that feature in EVERY library/plugin that locks to tempo.

Doing it on the developer end could potentially be even simpler than changing all those individual values - the plugin knows the tempo, just add functionality that makes a given patch think the tempo is twice as fast or twice as slow since all those parameters just lock to tempo anyway.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

My Spectrasonic wishes:

1) Expansion packs for Omni culled from his older existing libs like Heart of Africa, etc. (I've thought this is an obvious idea)

2) Greatest hits patch library. A patch libary that emulates iconic sounds from hit songs over the past few decades. (maybe a lame idea but I am sucker for anything fairlight or synclav)

3) A D-50 sound libary. Maybe Roland owns the copyright on something like Digital Native Dance but Fantasia should be a no brainer. (FYI I am an ex-drummer therefore "no brainer" is, unfortunately, a big part of my day )

4) More expansion like the Moog tribute.

5) A rework of RMX to include the ability to use Kits and grooves at the same time and larger library with RR and velocities.

That's it... Shouldn't take more than a day or two of sampling and typing 1's and 0's... 

Eric? Any thoughts?


----------



## spectrum (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



dpasdernick @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> Eric? Any thoughts?


Yes. Many.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2011)

Sample import in Omnisphere?!


----------



## bryla (Sep 2, 2011)

Effects as seperate plug-ins? :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 2, 2011)

bryla @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> Effects as seperate plug-ins? :D



that's never gonna happen.
those are licensed from other companies...


----------



## synthetic (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



dpasdernick @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> My Spectrasonic wishes:
> 
> 1) Expansion packs for Omni culled from his older existing libs like Heart of Africa, etc. (I've thought this is an obvious idea)



Their Africa and Asia samples have been conspicuously absent from Omnisphere. I hold out hope that there's a world instrument coming someday. (Though I don't think Spectrasonics has done any legato sampling to date...)


----------



## Ben H (Sep 2, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*

Hi,

1) Omnicontrol

Price range: 200-300 dollar
A dedicated and sturdy controller, developed and designed by spectrasonics to rule them all, RMX, Trilian, Omnisphere and ? .....ops. :lol: 

2) Omnisphere: 

- Flesh & Blood -
Even more than already existing scoring type material, but to be honest, I can not believe that Diego and others in that field have stopped to record and process the sounds of exploding watermelons, a dwarf juggling with burning hamsters, or the sound of a sledge hammer smashing my KORE 2 controller, and what have you not. I would not be astonished to see new material arriving at some stage.

3) Trilian

- Snapshots for main page -
Would it make sense to be able to have the option to create snapshots of settings dialed in on the main page? What do you think?

On a side note, a few dedicated tutorials on how to use the different articulations for a most convincing humanized playing style might be useful?

4) Rant

A world that is not based on medieval principles of debt enslavement and twisted post-colonial mindsets, banksters and war profiteers in Armani suits, politicians that are not worth the title anymore, corporate gangsters who ruthlessly exploit every resource they can get their hands on for short term profits, leaving nothing but burned earth and death behind them, but a world that is based on mutual respect for all creations, tolerance and the insight that we all have only this one planet to live on, but perhaps, this is asking for too much in the year 2011.

Thanks for creating these wonderful tools, they became an integer part of my daily life and keep me sane in these insane times. :D 

All my best
OceanViewStudio
Georg


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 3, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> bryla @ Fri Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Effects as seperate plug-ins? :D
> ...



Thanks for clearing that one up, Patrick-I've been scratching my head over it for years.


----------



## Ed (Sep 3, 2011)

I would love to be able to import my own samples into Omnisphere. I guess everyones been saying that for ages though.

I'd also like Stylus to easily allow you to create your own loops, import stuff, chop stuff up, basically render REX redundant, add a whole bunch of new features etc.


----------



## gregoryc (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes...sample import would be excellent....


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 3, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Sat Sep 03 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > bryla @ Fri Sep 02 said:
> ...



Well, i am just repeating what i remember Eric mentionning.
I may be mistaken though, and the possibility of making those plugins available could still happen... :|


----------



## re-peat (Sep 4, 2011)

A tiny, technical worry: could it be that Trilian still doesn't release RAM quite the way it should (after unloading an instrument, I mean)? 
I still run Logic in 32-bit and I'm aware that there's not all that much RAM available inside Logic in that configuration, but even so, Trilian does seem very reluctant to release the RAM it took: even with absolutely nothing else loaded, it's not rare to find Trilian informing me that an instrument can't be loaded because of lack of memory. And that invariably happens after loading (and unloading) a few Trilian instruments previously. 

It seems to me, but perhaps I'm wrong, that some of the RAM that Trilian requires to load instruments, somehow gets stuck somewhere, and is no longer available afterwards, even if you unload the instrument for which the RAM was needed.

_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 4, 2011)

re-peat @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> A tiny, technical worry: could it be that Trilian still doesn't release RAM quite the way it should (after unloading an instrument, I mean)?
> I still run Logic in 32-bit and I'm aware that there's not all that much RAM available inside Logic in that configuration, but even so, Trilian does seem very reluctant to release the RAM it took: even with absolutely nothing else loaded, it's not rare to find Trilian informing me that an instrument can't be loaded because of lack of memory. And that invariably happens after loading (and unloading) a few Trilian instruments previously.
> 
> It seems to me, but perhaps I'm wrong, that some of the RAM that Trilian requires to load instruments, somehow gets stuck somewhere, and is no longer available afterwards, even if you unload the instrument for which the RAM was needed.
> ...



Yes, I agree - Omni too.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd like a little fix in RMX please:
that when I choose a different out from main one for channels RMX keeps it when I change the sound kit/loop.
I mean: now (at least it happens on mine) every time I navigate through various loops of the library RMX reset the channel to the main/default OUT.
I'd wish it doesn't do that and keep the out I've chosen.
Thanx.


----------



## bryla (Sep 4, 2011)

Have you tried with the 'settings' button on/off?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd like to insert and automate my AU (or VST) plugins at various points within Spectrasonic products to give me more routing options.

I can do this with VSL VE Pro - so why not Omnisphere & RMX?


.

(oh yeah, has anyone mentioned sampling within Omnishpere yet? :D )


----------



## spectrum (Sep 4, 2011)

re-peat @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> A tiny, technical worry: could it be that Trilian still doesn't release RAM quite the way it should (after unloading an instrument, I mean)?
> I still run Logic in 32-bit and I'm aware that there's not all that much RAM available inside Logic in that configuration, but even so, Trilian does seem very reluctant to release the RAM it took: even with absolutely nothing else loaded, it's not rare to find Trilian informing me that an instrument can't be loaded because of lack of memory. And that invariably happens after loading (and unloading) a few Trilian instruments previously.
> 
> It seems to me, but perhaps I'm wrong, that some of the RAM that Trilian requires to load instruments, somehow gets stuck somewhere, and is no longer available afterwards, even if you unload the instrument for which the RAM was needed.
> ...


If you're asking if Omnisphere and Trilian don't release memory when browsing patches, the answer is: that's absolutely positively *not* true. We test that very carefully whenever doing a release to ensure the memory is released. Memory management is rather complex in OSX however, so if anyone needs help making sense of it, feel free to contact us.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 4, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> bryla @ Fri Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Effects as seperate plug-ins? :D
> ...


Not necessarily. A lot of our effects are developed in-house actually.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 4, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> I'd like to insert and automate my AU (or VST) plugins at various points within Spectrasonic products to give me more routing options.
> 
> I can do this with VSL VE Pro - so why not Omnisphere & RMX?


Because they are not hosts like VE-Pro is.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 4, 2011)

Polarity @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> I'd like a little fix in RMX please:
> that when I choose a different out from main one for channels RMX keeps it when I change the sound kit/loop.
> I mean: now (at least it happens on mine) every time I navigate through various loops of the library RMX reset the channel to the main/default OUT.
> I'd wish it doesn't do that and keep the out I've chosen.
> Thanx.


Your wish has been granted: Settings button OFF


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 4, 2011)

Another wish: to be able to insert any VST plugin in the rack...


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 4, 2011)

I just wish ADK would finish testing the E Series laptops so I could buy Omnisphere.


----------



## RMWSound (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 on loading my own samples and more expansion sound sources!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 4, 2011)

spectrum @ Mon Sep 05 said:


> If you're asking if Omnisphere and Trilian don't release memory when browsing patches, the answer is: that's absolutely positively *not* true. We test that very carefully whenever doing a release to ensure the memory is released. Memory management is rather complex in OSX however, so if anyone needs help making sense of it, feel free to contact us.



Eric, has this been tweeked in recent versions? I just did a quick test and Omni is as clean as a whistle in releasing RAM (just tested on the laptop - 32 bit XP via jBridge), but I have had this problem in the past. It might have been an earlier version though, I can't remember. The project suddenly got sluggish - I was using Omnisphere via jBridge within Sonar - I looked at the RAM use for the Omni / jBridge instance at it was around the 2GB mark even though there was only one patch loaded, but I'd been chopping and changing that patch a lot. I quickly saved the project under a new name, closed and re-opened and the RAM dropped to a few hundred meg.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 5, 2011)

Memory use is a complex topic and highly system dependant. If you have trouble, best to contact us to assist with your particular system.

As you said, it should run very smoothly now.


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 5, 2011)

Loading your own samples would be amazing!! :0


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Oooh I've got one! Please tell me I'm not the only idiot who occasionally forgets to switch to the correct multitimbral part before loading up a new instrument? "that's odd", I think to myself, "why can't I hear anyth.... DOH!" I keep having to save a project, revert to an old version, save my tweeked patch in that earlier version, close it, reload the current project then load in the original sound.

Any chance of an "undo" button, Eric? There's got to be more chance of that than me becoming more intelligent...


----------



## Danny_Owen (Sep 21, 2011)

I too would love an undo button- I've changed patch accidentally without remember what the patch was called and lo and behold I have to go through all the patches again. Good idea Guy!


----------



## Arceo (Sep 21, 2011)

+1 for an "UNDO" function for wrong loading part!
(which by the way would be a life saver also in Kontakt when I accidentally load a patch on/delete a wrong slot, but that's another topic...!)


----------



## markblasco (Sep 21, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Sep 21 said:


> Oooh I've got one! Please tell me I'm not the only idiot who occasionally forgets to switch to the correct multitimbral part before loading up a new instrument? "that's odd", I think to myself, "why can't I hear anyth.... DOH!" I keep having to save a project, revert to an old version, save my tweeked patch in that earlier version, close it, reload the current project then load in the original sound.
> 
> Any chance of an "undo" button, Eric? There's got to be more chance of that than me becoming more intelligent...



This would be fantastic. I do this all the time, and every time I end up having to spend 10 minutes trying to figure out what patch I had in there earlier.


----------



## newtonbach (Sep 21, 2011)

For Omnisphere as a new user +1 for UNDO and +1 for expansion packs


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm just dreaming about what's in store for Stylus. Nothing else matters to me. =o


----------



## RMWSound (Sep 22, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Sep 21 said:


> Oooh I've got one! Please tell me I'm not the only idiot who occasionally forgets to switch to the correct multitimbral part before loading up a new instrument? "that's odd", I think to myself, "why can't I hear anyth.... DOH!" I keep having to save a project, revert to an old version, save my tweeked patch in that earlier version, close it, reload the current project then load in the original sound.
> 
> Any chance of an "undo" button, Eric? There's got to be more chance of that than me becoming more intelligent...



Huge +1 on this. Happens to me constantly.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 22, 2011)

spectrum @ Mon 05 Sep said:


> Polarity @ Sun Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a little fix in RMX please:
> ...



Oopss!! Never been aware about that option!
I'll change the setting now.
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Polarity (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for the Undo option.


----------



## FreakyStudio (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for the undo button. Changing patches accidentally on wrong channels happens to me all the time. :cry:


----------



## Krakatau (Sep 24, 2011)

o=? 

very mundanely... 

I just realise that the sage Xpanders DVD of Stylus RMX are not supported anymore on OSX Lion, i'm hoping for a workaround that doesn't need the installation of a PPC compatible OS on my brand new iMac !

My two cents


----------



## spectrum (Sep 24, 2011)

Krakatau @ Sat Sep 24 said:


> o=?
> 
> very mundanely...
> 
> ...


No worries. Already a fix for that. Contact support.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2011)

having omni to keep the same browsing when switching to another channel. 

i like loading a bunch of similar patches, like synth dance basses 
or having different arps
but i have to go back to the initial browse menu every time. 

if there where a button to let me keep the same browse sub menus even when i change to a different channel.. it would be great.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 24, 2011)

gsilbers @ Sat Sep 24 said:


> having omni to keep the same browsing when switching to another channel.
> 
> i like loading a bunch of similar patches, like synth dance basses
> or having different arps
> ...


Because you have a pure heart and this thread is so powerful, your wish has just been granted! 

Browser Settings: Browser Syncronization ON



spectrum


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2011)

o-[][]-o 
o=? 
nice!
thx


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh spectrum, a wish came true: I also need this urgently.. and wasn´t aware of the sync possibility.

"+1 for UNDO and +1 for expansion packs"

a BIG + for both: More acoustic sounds (ethno,celtic, medievil, world) to mash them up with the fantastic electronic gimmicks and pads and so on...
and undo: how often were I also forced to load the song again just to get my settings back...


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 25, 2011)

"to be able to insert any VST plugin in the rack"

That is so much of a dream that I forgot to mention it though I thought about it 2 weeks ago: The internal FX are ok, but a tad "american" sounding, i.e. big, warm, powerfull but also a big rough for me. And I don´t like the GUI too much, I would prefer more of a "studio-look" than "guitar players rack" look. Reminds me of amplitube somehow..hmm...anyway: It would be wonderfull to be able to insert my OWN plugins in there, Really really great idea.
I know how wonderfull that is because I use "Vienna Ensemble pro" as a big
"power synthesizer preset machine" and I LOVE to use MY plugs instead of eventual given ones (cause I spent a lot of money for excellent fx)


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 25, 2011)

spectrum @ Mon Sep 05 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Sun Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to insert and automate my AU (or VST) plugins at various points within Spectrasonic products to give me more routing options.
> ...



Frankly, the lack of hosting is the only reason I haven't bought Omnisphere yet. I will keep using Kore 2 until another developer wises up and fills the gap its discontinuance is leaving.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be wildly ecstatic just to get a search function in Stylus. It would be such a timesaver to be able to just search for "shaker" instead of having to dig through lbraries, expansion libraries, user libraries...

Star ratings and the other features from Omni would be killer as well.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd like up & down buttons for scrolling directly through arpeggiator patterns presets,
avoiding to have to open list window every time.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 28, 2011)

Sid Francis @ Sun Sep 25 said:


> "to be able to insert any VST plugin in the rack"
> 
> That is so much of a dream that I forgot to mention it though I thought about it 2 weeks ago: ....
> I know how wonderfull that is because I use "Vienna Ensemble pro" as a big
> "power synthesizer preset machine" and I LOVE to use MY plugs instead of eventual given ones (cause I spent a lot of money for excellent fx)


Not sure I understand the problem.

Just use Omnisphere in VE-Pro (or any other VST/AU/RTAS host) with whatever FX plugs you wish. Bypass whatever internal FX you wish.

It really already works. 



Cruciform @ Sun Sep 25 said:


> Frankly, the lack of hosting is the only reason I haven't bought Omnisphere yet. I will keep using Kore 2 until another developer wises up and fills the gap its discontinuance is leaving.


I don't understand. You can already run Omnisphere already in any host....including Kore 2, VE-Pro, Logic, Pro Tools, DP, Cubase, Ableton, etc, etc, etc.

There's nothing to wait for. Omnisphere will never be a fullblown plug-in host itself for other plugs, there's really no need for that.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 28, 2011)

Eric, would you be willing to go on record giving some kind of response to the question of whether or not you are considering adding the option of users being able to import sounds into Omni? I notice that this is requested A LOT, but I don't think that I have ever noticed an actual response to this request, whether yay or nay.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 28, 2011)

I don;t think he has ever said yay to a request. I have however read that he has said several times it is either the most requested or one of the most requested features.
rsp


----------



## Saxer (Sep 28, 2011)

is there a possibility in the browser to only browse for synth-sound? im mean this kind of sounds which doesn't use samples and are made from scratch in omnisphere/trilian.


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 28, 2011)

Couldn't go wrong with another update that only consists of more pads and ambient textures.


----------



## Udo (Sep 28, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Sep 29 said:


> Couldn't go wrong with another update that only consists of more pads and ambient textures.


Diego Stocco has just recorded Music from a Dry Cleaner. That will have some interesting textures, although more percussive than ambient ones, I think. 

Don't know if it was a Spectrasonic project. Eric?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 28, 2011)

zvenx @ Thu Sep 29 said:


> I don;t think he has ever said yay to a request. I have however read that he has said several times it is either the most requested or one of the most requested features.
> rsp



This. Eric does play his cards close to his chest. 

Hey, here's another wish / comment. I've always been kinda surprised that Omnisphere can't reverse a sample. It seems a little wasteful that some of the library is taken up with reversed versions of soundsources when you'd think - in theory - it would be easy to do on playback. I guess there's a good reason for not doing it or it would have been done by now, but it would be cool to have one day.

Nowhere near as important as the Undo button of course. Or the tag browser in Stylus (but we all know that'll be in Stylus 2, right Eric  )


----------



## Ben H (Sep 28, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 29, 2011)

Another Stylus wish:
while in groove menu mode, looking for the right groove, the ability to instantly switch to the chosen groove in the Library ... (slice menu)


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 29, 2011)

Ben H @ Thu Sep 29 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Thu Sep 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't go wrong with another update that only consists of more pads and ambient textures.
> ...



:mrgreen:


----------



## spectrum (Sep 30, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Sep 28 said:


> Hey, here's another wish / comment. I've always been kinda surprised that Omnisphere can't reverse a sample. It seems a little wasteful that some of the library is taken up with reversed versions of soundsources when you'd think - in theory - it would be easy to do on playback.


Actually, it's not. 

Streaming complex multi-channel, multi-velocity, multi articulation, multi-roundrobin, multi-layer, multisamples makes it pretty tricky to do reversing on playback.

It's been on the wishlist for quite a while though. A definite technical challenge, but we'd love to see it happen too.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 30, 2011)

ozmorphasis @ Wed Sep 28 said:


> Eric, would you be willing to go on record giving some kind of response to the question of whether or not you are considering adding the option of users being able to import sounds into Omni?


Nope. We don't comment on new features like that until something is official.



> I notice that this is requested A LOT, but I don't think that I have ever noticed an actual response to this request, whether yay or nay.


The answer is the same as it's been since the day Omnisphere was released. Here's the answer from the FAQs page:

"_*Is it possible to import my own samples into Omnisphere? *_
Not initially. While the first release of Omnisphere does not support user import of samples, we understand how cool that would be and certainly wouldn't rule that out for the future.

Most importantly, the concept of Omnisphere is completely different than a typical sampler. Omnisphere is an incredibly deep synthesizer with a massive Core Library that will take a lifetime to explore."

We've known all along that it would be the most requested feature and it is.

It's a very conscious choice that we have not included this feature initially. A major reason for this is that in a crowded market, many people already have a hard enough time really understanding how powerful Omnisphere is as a synth. User samples generally makes that perception of its identity much worse.

However, the tide is starting to change. With v1.5 some people are starting to realize more of Omnisphere's synthesis power....so that's good news on this topic.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 30, 2011)

My only real wish at the moment (aside from some of the great ideas already mentioned) is faster loading of samples! Browsing Omnisphere can be such a drag when trying to find something quickly.

Maybe I'm spoiled by Kontakt's insanely fast loading times (same with Logic's EXS sampler), but if it's possible on one platform it should be possible on another - especially when streaming mode is active.

Otherwise I'm still amazed at the bottomless pit of creative fuel that is Spectrasonics


----------



## spectrum (Sep 30, 2011)

whinecellar @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> My only real wish at the moment (aside from some of the great ideas already mentioned) is faster loading of samples! Browsing Omnisphere can be such a drag when trying to find something quickly.
> 
> Maybe I'm spoiled by Kontakt's insanely fast loading times (same with Logic's EXS sampler),


Omnisphere's loading is comparable with equally complex stuff in those platforms.

If you want it faster, use the Lite Mode and Preview mode options for near instant auditioning.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 30, 2011)

spectrum @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> If you want it faster, use the Lite Mode and Preview mode options for near instant auditioning.



Thanks Eric. I'm sure moving it to an SSD would significantly speed it up as well - I'm anxious to try that.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 30, 2011)

spectrum @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, here's another wish / comment. I've always been kinda surprised that Omnisphere can't reverse a sample. It seems a little wasteful that some of the library is taken up with reversed versions of soundsources when you'd think - in theory - it would be easy to do on playback.
> ...



Well that explains it, thanks for the info.

BTW, SSDs MASSIVELY speed up loading. Most patches are virtually instantaneous for me now, even on non-lite, non-preview.


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 30, 2011)

spectrum said:


> Cruciform @ Sun Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, the lack of hosting is the only reason I haven't bought Omnisphere yet. I will keep using Kore 2 until another developer wises up and fills the gap its discontinuance is leaving.
> ...



I need a replacement _for_ Kore. Its hosting, library features, layering, complex routing etc are not currently available in any other product that I'm aware of. Some come close but don't have it all. Since you state Omnisphere will never host other plugs than it will never replace Kore for me. There is quite a substantial connected Kore user base who are very unhappy with our treatment by NI, and a smart developer could tap that if they cared to. That we know of, there are about 130 Kore users who are not upgrading to Komplete 8 or buying into the Maschine story. That's a lot of revenue looking for a feasible alternative.


----------



## EthanStoller (Sep 30, 2011)

Cruciform @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> Since you state Omnisphere will never host other plugs than it will never replace Kore for me.


Sorry, I know Eric addressed this succinctly but I just feel the need to chime in here. It seems unfair and misleading to include this criticism on this thread. I am imagining someone with only a cursory familiarity with Omnisphere reading this and perceiving that it has some kind of inherent shortcomings. It doesn't. It is the most powerful soft synth there is, yet extremely user friendly. And nothing sounds richer (or quirkier or whatever-er you need).

Saying you won't by Omnisphere because it won't replace Kore is kinda like saying you won't buy LASS until they include saxophones.


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 30, 2011)

EthanStoller @ Sat Oct 01 said:


> Cruciform @ Fri Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you state Omnisphere will never host other plugs than it will never replace Kore for me.
> ...



I did not state I will never buy it. I said that, without hosting, Omnisphere will never replace Kore *for me*. Omni is on my shopping list but a higher priority is a replacement for Kore.


----------



## EthanStoller (Sep 30, 2011)

Cruciform @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> I did not state I will never buy it. I said that, without hosting, Omnisphere will never replace Kore *for me*. Omni is on my shopping list but a higher priority is a replacement for Kore.


OK. My main point is that this sentiment belongs in a "I'm Looking for a Kore Replacement" thread rather than a "How Can Spectrasonics Get Even Better" thread. Omnisphere doesn't replace Kore, but neither does Zebra or impOSCar or a thousand other things.


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 30, 2011)

Back on topic to Eric: adding hosting will attract a large group from the Kore user base. Please think about it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 1, 2011)

Cruciform @ Sat Oct 01 said:


> Back on topic to Eric: adding hosting will attract a large group from the Kore user base. Please think about it.



Have to be honest - it would require such a colossal investment of R&D, have so many ongoing headaches and be so far from the core functionality, I'd far rather Spectrasonics focus on other things. However, the R&D on an "undo" button... now that couldn't be so bad, could it?!


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Spectrum...

Naturally I already do it. But as soon as you want to process only one of the two soundsources, or only one layer of the 4-6 that I often pile one over the other, things start to get complicated and time consuming in Vienna Ensemble. And that is exactly what I do not want. Besides the effect that I loose the tagged browsing and rating....and so on...


----------



## spectrum (Oct 1, 2011)

Cruciform @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> Back on topic to Eric: adding hosting will attract a large group from the Kore user base. Please think about it.


"Hosting" is not a feature you simply add to a software synth plug-in, it's developing a major new product entirely.


----------



## spectrum (Oct 1, 2011)

Sid Francis @ Sat Oct 01 said:


> Hey Spectrum...
> 
> Naturally I already do it. But as soon as you want to process only one of the two soundsources, or only one layer of the 4-6 that I often pile one over the other, things start to get complicated and time consuming in Vienna Ensemble. And that is exactly what I do not want. Besides the effect that I loose the tagged browsing and rating....and so on...


Sounds like a simpler solution in your case would be to support multiple outputs on the Layer level...no?


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 2, 2011)

I have to admit i never ever worked with multiple outs of a plugin synth, but I don´t think it would be my solution. I think it would be the same as loading several Omni instances in VE pro and treating them different.It is easily done, but not if you browse through 150 sounds until you find the one that suites the actual song best...like I always do..,-) 

By the way: something i really miss in Multimode is a "transpose" field.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Oct 2, 2011)

spectrum @ Fri Sep 30 said:


> ozmorphasis @ Wed Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric, would you be willing to go on record giving some kind of response to the question of whether or not you are considering adding the option of users being able to import sounds into Omni?
> ...



As always Eric, thanks for the attentive and thoughtful reply, even when you can't give a definitive answer for obvious business reasons.

O


----------



## spectrum (Oct 2, 2011)

Sid Francis @ Sun Oct 02 said:


> I have to admit i never ever worked with multiple outs of a plugin synth, but I don´t think it would be my solution. I think it would be the same as loading several Omni instances in VE pro and treating them different.It is easily done, but not if you browse through 150 sounds until you find the one that suites the actual song best...like I always do..,-)


No, it's quite a bit easier to use multiple outputs from the same patch. That way, with the Layer outputs enabled, what you describe would not happen.




> By the way: something i really miss in Multimode is a "transpose" field.


We already have Transpose, Coarse Tune and Octave shift available in Multimode.

What specifically are you missing?


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 2, 2011)

Dudes best be readin' the manual before you post here. lol


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Oct 2, 2011)

"A lifetime to explore the sounds"...that is so true.

The history, future, and complexity of the synthesizer 101. Taught by Professor Eric the great. 

Here is a ambient cue composer entirely with Omniphere...except for the strings at the end. 

http://soundcloud.com/j-t-peterson/eclipse


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 3, 2011)

Eric: when I click at the startpage of Omni on the field "Multi", then all my patches are shown in one row. That´s the page I meant where always miss the "transpose" knob. At the moment I switch to every single patch page and change it there, naturally I know that it can be done there, but I would prefer an additional button on the "multi" page.




by the way dinerdog: its hard enough for a non-native speaker like me to describe exactly what I mean. And obviously Eric and I were talking about different things. Any replies ending with "lol" are the least productive thing I could imagine!


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 3, 2011)

Sid - it was meant to be a lighthearted joke (nothing to do with you or your comment) acknowledging that many of the things Eric is asked, are in fact doable and in the manuals/tutorials already. Also an observation on his continued vigilance to make sure everyone understands the true power of Spectrasonics products before giving up or not exploring some more.

Lighthearted comment - no more, no less. o-[][]-o


----------



## spectrum (Oct 3, 2011)

Sid Francis @ Mon Oct 03 said:


> Eric: when I click at the startpage of Omni on the field "Multi", then all my patches are shown in one row. That´s the page I meant where always miss the "transpose" knob. At the moment I switch to every single patch page and change it there, naturally I know that it can be done there, but I would prefer an additional button on the "multi" page.


Do you mean the Mixer page, the Live Page or the Stack page?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 4, 2011)

TRIBUTE LIBRARY V2:

I was stunned to see what kind of people contributed to the Moog Tribute Library and I was thinking, perhaps they and even more could be activated again, and why not do a Tribute Library Version 2, whereby this time it could have another theme than Moog, CINEMATIC would be my suggestion. A library with some more content made available also from Hans Zimmer's Monster :lol: please, and this time comprising patches as well as multis.

Just an idea...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 8, 2011)

I am curious what you Folks think of this extended LIVE trigger mode:



> I just thought, it would be very nice to be able to have an extended trigger mode.
> 
> - Immediate
> - 1/16
> ...


----------



## FreakyStudio (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



spectrum @ Wed Aug 31 said:


> dedersen @ Tue Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 31 said:
> ...



Well then, that's our next wish. Trilian SHOULD be able to forecast the future.
0oD


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 30, 2011)

Eric: I was talking about the mixer page. I noticed that I never use the aux sends there but nearly always when stacking something (and I am always stacking ~o) ) miss the immediate transpose possibility


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 6, 2011)

Let's all get together and abduct Eric, drive him to his work, and not let him out til he releases something new.

Who's with me?


----------



## mk282 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



spectrum @ 31.8.2011 said:


> dedersen @ Tue Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 31 said:
> ...



It's not impossible. Some Kontakt libraries, VSL, Jupiter 80 do that and it works very well.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



mk282 @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> spectrum @ 31.8.2011 said:
> 
> 
> > dedersen @ Tue Aug 30 said:
> ...



Yes, I've done that using some Kontakt libraries a few times, but it's a PITA to create the 1.21 gigawatts to feed into the flux capacitor I insert into the signal chain in order to do it.


----------



## FreakyStudio (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: My Spectrasonic wishes*



noiseboyuk @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> mk282 @ Mon Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > spectrum @ 31.8.2011 said:
> ...


Too bad there aren't more lightning storms around. Could be useful in this regard.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 11, 2011)

NAMM is a month away. Ish. Surely this is the one for a Stylus RMX reboot / upgrade? It's been awful quiet lately, which means they must be busy I reckon, and they always showcase something at NAMM. 

I can never get over that they haven't received any money for a new product since Trilian - they gotta make us pay for something this year, surely?!!!!


----------



## zvenx (Dec 11, 2011)

my sentiments exactly..

rsp


----------



## dinerdog (Dec 11, 2011)

I will gladly pay for any Spectra update. I will prepay in fact. Dreaming of a Stylus update.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 11, 2011)

Ditto. Unheard. I'm a shameless Spectrawhore.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 11, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> Ditto. Unheard. I'm a shameless Spectrawhore.



Agreed. I was having a conversion with Matt (The Unfinished) yesterday and we both concluded that Spectrasonics are pretty much beyond reproach in the VI world.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 15, 2011)

I got another request for Omnisphere :D 
Make the patches that include an inserted delay to stop freacking out eveytime there is a tempo change. Like an intelligent script that only switches the delay synch on once the repeats from the previous tempo have faded.
This way we avoid the pitch weirdness that we currently experience with tempi changes...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 15, 2011)

+1 on what Patrick said.

.


----------



## danika (Dec 15, 2011)

All I want for Christmas from Spectrasonics is a holiday sale on Omnisphere.


----------



## lahdeedah (Dec 15, 2011)

Oops, somehow ended up in the wrong thread for the Diego post! I'm on pins and needles waiting for news from Spectrasonics. Fingers crossed for RMX update!


----------



## EthanStoller (Dec 29, 2011)

In case you're not subscribed to the Spectrasonics group on Yahoo, Eric dropped a little tease in last night:



> There's lots of cool stuff in the works for RMX, but nothing to announce yet.
> 
> spectrum


Even though there's no details, I can't be the only one who gets goosebumpy reading this.


----------



## robh (Dec 29, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> I got another request for Omnisphere :D
> Make the patches that include an inserted delay to stop freacking out eveytime there is a tempo change. Like an intelligent script that only switches the delay synch on once the repeats from the previous tempo have faded.
> This way we avoid the pitch weirdness that we currently experience with tempi changes...


+1

Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 29, 2011)

+1


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Dec 29, 2011)

I have long hoped for a guitar lib to sit next to Trillian covering they styles of cinematic and famous guitarists styles, like Ry Cooder, David Gilmour, Jimmy Hendrix, Jimmy Page, Brian May, John Williams etc as I think the Trillian layers tech would work very well with a guitar instrument...

And a cut down version of a playable Omni for the iPad! _-)


----------

